# Receptre íratná a sört a német miniszter



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 10)

A sör annyira egészséges, hogy a német egészségügyi rendszeren keresztül is elérhetővé kellene tenni, jelentette ki Németország egészségügyi minisztere. Wolfgang Clement, a hatvannégy éves miniszter bizonyítottan képes másfél másodperc alatt lehúzni egy sört. 
"Lehetővé kell tenni, hogy az emberek az egészségügyön keresztül receptre kaphassanak sört" - mondta Clement, aki saját bevallása szerint nem tud eleget inni a folyékony kenyérből. 

A sör áldásos egészségügyi hatásairól nem rég publikált dolgozatot egy osztrák professzor, Manfred Walzl, aki a grazi ideggyógyászati klinikán kutat. A dolgozat szerint a rendszeres sörfogyasztás csökkenti a szívroham és a szívszélhűdés kockázatát, serkenti a vérkeringést, sőt még afrozidiákumként is használható - amennyiben nem fogyasztják azt mértéktelenül. 

Férfiak számára napi kilenc deci, nők számára pedig négy és fél deci sör elfogyasztása ajánlott, ahhoz hogy kifejtse az egészségre gyakorolt pozitív hatásait, állítja a professzor dolgozata.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Nem tudja valaki , hogy lehet letelepedni a nemeteknel? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 10)

> Férfiak számára napi kilenc deci,


Neked már ennyi is elég ? :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Palinkabol nem rosz de sorbol keves :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 10)

Ezen konnyen lehet segiteni hisz sokan nem isznak annak anevere lehet irni a recepteket. :wink: 
Segits magadon az Isten is megsegit mondana a Pastor. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 10)

> Segits magadon az Isten is megsegit mondana a Pastor.


Segíts magadon, mert az Isten nem segít - mondom én :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 15)

Rózsaszín női whisky Skóciából

Rózsaszínű whiskyt dobott a piacra - nőknek - egy skóciai szeszfőzde. Az új termék nem tudatos fejlesztés, hanem véletlen eredménye: egy tétel, húsz éve érlelt gabonaitalt tévedésből Dél-Franciaországból importált vörösborok hordóiba töltöttek, és a nedű alig öt hét alatt megváltoztatta a színét. 
Mark Reynier, a Bruichladdich whiskypároló vezérigazgatója elmondta: amikor meglátták az eredményt, úgy gondolták, hogy az ital ízét csak gazdagítani fogja a vörösbor nyoma, gyümölcsösebbé, aromásabbá teszi. 

Az új kreációt "Amourette" néven dobják piacra, elsősorban a nők képzeletét kívánják felgyújtani a kis szerelemre, futó flörtre utaló címmel. A rózsaszínű kaland nem lesz olcsó: 95 euróban szabták meg egy üveg árát. A gyár 10 ezer palackot kíván értékesíteni belőle.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 20)

A sör is rendelkezik a vörösbor jótékony hatásával 

Jó hír a sörivóknak: a nedű szintén rendelkezik a vörösbor antioxidáns tulajdonságaival, azaz segít a daganatos betegségek megelőzésében.

A kanadai Nyugat Ontario Egyetem kutatói szerint a sör ugyanolyan mértékben képes növelni a vérplazma antioxidáló aktivitását, mint a vörösbor. 

A sör is képes tehát a szervezetbe bekerülő, vagy egyes anyagok bomlástermékeként abban termelődő agresszív oxigén-szabadgyökök közömbösítésére, megóvva a DNS-t a károsodástól, mutációtól. A szabadgyökök a sejtek lerombolása révén készítik elő a terepet olyan rendellenességek számára, mint a cukorbetegség, a szív- és érrendszeri, valamint a daganatos betegségek. 

A kutatók körében meglepetést okozott, hogy a két ital antioxidáns képessége annak ellenére megegyezik, hogy a vörösbor 20-szor több polifenolt tartalmaz, mint a sör. 

A polifenol, azáltal, hogy erősíti a sejtek falát, megvédi a növényeket az UV-sugárzás ártalmaitól. Az emberi szervezet számára antioxidáns hatása miatt előnyös. A kutatók szerint a bor hiába tartalmaz több polifenolt, a szervezet mindkét italból körülbelül azonos mennyiséget képes hasznosítani. 

A sör, a vörösbor és a tölgyfahordóban érlelt rövid italok, mint például a rum, a whisky, a sherry vagy a portói bor mind jelentős mennyiségű polifenolt tartalmaznak. Kis mennyiségben bármelyik ital figyelemreméltó jótékony hatásokkal rendelkezik a már említett betegségek megelőzésében, arra azonban figyelni kell, hogy az ember ne lépje túl a biztonságos alkoholfogyasztás kereteit, nagyobb mennyiségben ugyanis növelik a rendellenességek kialakulásának esélyét. 

Annak, aki sem a bort, sem a sört nem szereti, de a polifenol antioxidáns hatásából nem szeretne kimaradni, a zöld teát ajánlanánk. 

A kanadai egyetem kutatóinak tanulmánya a Nonlinearity in Biology, Toxicology and Medicine című biológiai szaklapban olvasható.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Tízmilliónyi tiszta szeszt foglaltak le a vámosok

Mintegy tízmillió forintnyi tiszta szeszt foglaltak le a vám- és pénzügyőrség nyomozói egy bajai üzemben. A vámnyomozók a bácskai város egyik szeszesitalt gyártó és forgalmazó cégének telephelyén tartottak ellenőrzést, amikor egy tehergépkocsi rakterében mintegy 3200 liter tiszta szeszre bukkantak. A nyomozók tetten érték a helyszínen azt a négy embert is, akik éppen a nagy mennyiségű alkohol átfejtését végezték. Mivel a cég tulajdonosa a szesz eredetét nem tudta igazolni, azt a pénzügyőrök lefoglalták, az ügyben érintett négy főt pedig - jövedéki orgazdaság bűncselekménye miatt - őrizetbe vették.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Ebben is a Pitti keze van. Azért üres a raktár. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Ez olyan nagy mennyiseg :shock: lehet hogy a likorgyartoknak szallitottak? :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Á dehogy ! A Pitti így akarta legalizálni a zsarolásból származó pálinkát. 
De olvastam valahol, hogy Finnországban valaki metilalkoholt terjeszt. Lehet, hogy abban is benne van a keze ? Olyan mint Piszkos Fred a Kapitány, mindig főz valamit. :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 20)

Majd kesobb jovok, most sok dolgom van. Valami vamosok erdeklodnek az allando lakhelyem irant. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 20)

> Valami vamosok erdeklodnek az allando lakhelyem irant.


Na végre ! Sikerült letesztelnem a Vám,- és Pénzügyőrség Országos Parancsnokságának hatékonyságát. Három hetükbe telt, míg feldolgozták a feljelentésemet és akcióba lendültek.
Jaj neked Pitti ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Ideje volt Efikem , hogy vegre kicsinalod a Pitti . Evek ota jozanul turjuk , hogy siman lenyulja a raktarkeszletet. :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 21)

Most jovok a meghallgatasbol. Jo uzletet csinaltam a vamosokkal, csak nehany masik nev es cim erdekelte oket. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Na tessék !
Ez a korrumpálható magyar hatóság.
Eddig csak egy szarka volt, most már lesz egy szarkahad. :evil:


----------



## grindcore (2007 Szeptember 11)

Imádom a sört 





ennyi lett volna az építő jellegű hozzászólásom hehe :-D


----------



## xawier (2007 Október 15)

sziasztok,

...úgy értesültem, hogy néhány munkahelyen az ebéd mellé egy pohár sör elfogyasztását javasolják, állítólag megszünteti az álmosság érzetet, amit a teli gyomor okoz...ennek én is örülné


----------



## Ica-mami (2007 Október 15)

Ezt en elore megereztem a sorrol! Ugyanis eletemben eloszor az iden nyaron kostoltam meg e nedut.Ha valoban egeszseges, akkor lehet kortyolgatni, de 4 dl.-tol???, hat az nekem rengteg. Akkor inkabb estenkent egy deci valodi magyar voros-
bort ajanlok! Errol - a dedszuleimtol - tudom, hogy egeszseges. Rakellenes anyagokat tartalmaz, verszaporito, stb. Nem utolso szempont: finom is! Egeszsegunkre!!!


----------



## mikimilla (2007 Október 30)

jo barackpalinkara szavazok igyonak sort a bajorok meg a csehek az az o talalmanyuk


----------



## Bantik (2007 December 29)

Juhéé! Irány Németföld!)) Remélem, jófajta búzasört adnak.


----------



## shooter (2008 Július 21)

ez az igazi... még a piához is recept kell... lol


----------



## csacsi76 (2008 Szeptember 4)

ott lenne a helyem a párommal!


----------



## tj22 (2008 Október 13)

nem semmi


----------



## laci19751 (2008 November 29)

A vörösbor is jó, de sajnos elég kevés már a valódi, hamisítatlan bor.
A legtöbb tele van színezékkel és adalék anyagokkal.
Olyat még nem hallottam, hogy a sört hamisították volna.


----------



## pixie555 (2008 December 9)

Sört receptre, muhaha


----------



## nilsy28 (2008 December 9)

*csak sort?*

szerintem a jo minosegu borocskakat is receptre lehetne tenni


----------



## nilsy28 (2008 December 9)

a nemetek Mikulasra sort kernek,az oroszok vocit; mi magyarok beerjuk a jo borral,nemde?


----------



## nilsy28 (2008 December 9)

dehat mi lessz a gyerekekkel? gyereksort irnak fel nekik? van ilyen?


----------



## nilsy28 (2008 December 9)

koltozzunk a nemetekhez? hisz ott lehet h a sort kompenzalni vagyis tamogatni fogjak


----------



## nilsy28 (2008 December 9)

es miert csak a sort gondolta meg a miniszter ur? szerintem tejet is lehetne receptre iratni naluk


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

jogos


----------



## arelim (2008 December 15)

az oktoberfest már elmúlt, de jövőre lesz megint.


----------



## csocsesz (2008 December 18)

és már nem is sokat kell aludni


----------



## Sz.H.Hajni (2008 December 31)

es a nagy kerdes: ki mondja meg hogy milyen markaju sort szeretnek a gyogyulasom erdekeben


----------



## beagle17 (2009 Január 24)

majd a házi orvos , de akkor 300 euró lesz a vizitdíjad


----------



## vargesz (2009 Január 25)

meg 25000liter hamis bort is lefoglaltak valmikor a múlt héten


----------



## zoltcsas (2009 Február 17)

Mind a sör, mind a bor mértékkel fogyasztva egészséges, de hogy orvosnak kellene felírnia?! Ennyi erővel felírhatna egészséges ételeket, testmozgást és stresszmentes munkahelyet is .


----------



## sisinho (2009 Február 27)

Kéretik bevezetni Magyarországon is!


----------



## ruzar (2009 Április 14)

Hát meglepődnék, ha a Józsi bácsi a sarki kocsmából most már a patikába vezetne az első útja.


----------



## kovi5100 (2009 Május 16)

Itt egy jó kis magyar Soproni Sör reklám 



Egyébként németországban 2000 féle sört tartanak nyilván a sok apró sörfőzdének köszönhetően. Kiváncsi lennék, hány Pálinka márka lenne Magyarországon ha mindenki hivatalosan bejelentve főzné a maga kis nedűjét


----------



## sgab344 (2009 Június 10)

Eddig sem "támogattam" a patikákat. Szerencsére. Na, ha a sör is náluk lenne kapható, akkor felőlem végképp csődöt jelenthetnének!


----------



## yozo (2009 Június 11)

Király! Felírhatna nekem két rekesz barna Steigert


----------



## izémizé (2009 Július 2)

Ide is ilyen gyógyszer kell!Mindenki makkegészséges lenne Mo-n!


----------



## Nyussz18 (2009 Augusztus 5)

cijjasztok :]


----------



## marokko (2009 Augusztus 8)

*Probálkozás*

Nálunk az alkotmánybírók az alanyi jogon járó adagot elvetették!!!
Micsoda Bagázs mit isznak ezek?


----------



## Homfó (2009 Augusztus 12)

azt a betyár, ezt nálunk is be kéne vezetni, és föliratnék magamnak a háziorvosommal a hiányzási papíron kívül 3 rekesz kozelt gyógyszer gyanánt . vagy magyarok lévén, megcsinálthanánk ugyanezt borral és pálinkával is ))


----------



## koopee (2009 Augusztus 29)

*Bejgli * 1 kg liszt, 
20 dkg vaj vagy margarin, 
15 dkg zsír, 
60 dkg cukor, 
1 dkg élesztő, 
2 tojás, 
2 dl tej, 
só, 
40 dkg mák,
40 dkg dió,
10 dkg mazsola, 
fél citrom, 
4 dkg búzacsíra vagy zsemlemorzsa






A lisztet elmorzsoljuk a vajjal, zsírral és 8 dkg cukorral. Az élesztőt 2 dl langyos, cukros tejben felfuttatjuk, és a tésztához vegyítjük, hozzáadunk még egy tojást, késhegynyi sót. Az egészet jól összegyúrjuk és hideg helyen néhány órán át pihentetjük. Utána 6 egyenlő részre osztjuk, és cipókba formáljuk, majd téglalap alakúra kinyújtjuk. Hármat mákos, hármat diós töltelékkel töltünk meg úgy, hogy a sűrű tölteléket lapos késsel egészen a tészta széléig kenjük, a keskenyebbik oldalon kb. 1 cm-t visszahajtunk a tésztából, és felsodorjuk. Gyengén kizsírozott tepsibe rakjuk a megtöltött bejgliket, tojással megkenve fél óráig meleg helyen tartjuk, ismét megkenjük, és ezúttal hideg helyre tesszük addig, amíg a tojás megszárad. Mérsékelten meleg sütőben, kb. 35-40 percig, sütjük. Így szép márványos lesz.Máktöltelék: 26 dkg cukorból 2,5 dl vízzel szirupot főzünk, amellyel leforrázzuk a mákot, majd hozzákeverünk 5 dkg megtisztított mazsolát, kevés reszelt citromhéjat (esetleg 1-2 hámozott, reszelt almát, ettől lazább lesz a töltelék).
Diótöltelék: 22 dkg cukorból 2 dl vízzel szirupot főzünk és az őrölt dióra öntjük. Hozzáadjuk a megtisztított mazsolát, reszelt citromhéjat, és 4 dkg zsemlemorzsát, vagy búzacsírát.


----------



## bali12321 (2009 Szeptember 1)

Jagert nem lehetne receptre venni?


----------



## woodyall (2009 Október 10)

....nem írta fel az orvos, az imént vettem a Tesco-ban kemény forintért ( akciósan) . szégyelljem ,nő létemre szeretem a sört ?


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Befeküdnék egy pár napra egy sörszanatóriumba!


----------



## papesz_ (2009 November 7)

Melitta írta:


> A sör is rendelkezik a vörösbor jótékony hatásával
> ...
> A kanadai egyetem kutatóinak tanulmánya a Nonlinearity in Biology, Toxicology and Medicine című biológiai szaklapban olvasható.



erről csak egy vicc jut az eszembe...:

Bácsika bemegy a háztartási boltba:
-Elnézést, nincs véletlenül két literes poharuk?- kérdezi az eladót.
-Két literes? Minek az? -csodálkozik rá a hölgyike.
-Azért, mert az orvos csak napi egy pohár bort engedélyezett meginnom.


----------



## krista18 (2009 December 4)

SZerintem a sor csak nyaron jo jeghidegen.Telen borozok


----------



## Sieglinde (2009 December 11)

Jó is lenne, nő létemre szeretem a sört.


----------



## neo1988 (2009 December 23)

Azt hiszem állampolgárságot váltok


----------



## anici16 (2010 Január 8)

Kétségtelen , hogy a sör egézséges kis mennyiségben de ugyan ez elmondható a borró és a pálinkáról is. Szerintem ha komolyan gondolta az egézségügyi miniszter ezt az ötletét akkor csak a nagy sörgyártók érdekek állhat mögötte, ha viszont nem akkor elég furcsa ötlet. Más országokban az alapvető gyógyszerekhez alig lehet hozzá jutni


----------



## anici16 (2010 Január 8)

És feltevődik a kérdés is, hogyha mind az általam fentebbb említett italok egézségesek akkor melyiket válasszuk? Hiszen ha már receptre is lehetne íratni őket akkor: 1) idő multával a gyógyszertárakból kocsmák válnának


----------



## anici16 (2010 Január 8)

És még nem is beszéltünk a visszaélésilehetőségekről. Hiszen mi van akkor ha alkoholistáknak íródik fel "véletlenül" a sör, bor, pálinka recept.


----------



## anici16 (2010 Január 8)

Szerintem ahelyet, hogy ilyen ötletei lennének egy egézségügyi miniszternek jobb volna ha esetleg megpróbálná felhívni a világ figyelmét arra, hogy sok ma még halálos betegség kutatását és gyógyszerek fejlesztését finanszíroznának jobban, mint pl az HIV


----------



## Rottyantó (2010 Január 8)

nagyon helyes, egyebeket is írhatna receptre


----------



## cacaooo (2010 Január 23)

Akárhogyis, én el tudnám viselni ha sört írnának nekem fel receptre!


----------



## tibsi1 (2010 Január 23)

A sör gyarapítja a földrajzi ismereteidet!


----------



## ildikozoli (2010 Január 25)

Receptre a sört? mondjuk van jótékony hatása a szervezetre.


----------



## hari004 (2010 Január 28)

Robert Burns:

A JÓ SÖR, Ó
O GUDE ALE COMES

A jó sör, ó. jön is, megy is.
Sebaj, ha rongyom rámegy is.
Culám, cipőm is eladó -
A jó sör, ó, a búra jó.

Hat ökröm volt, de kitünő,
ami a fő: ugartörő!
Elolvad áruk, mint a hó -
A jó sör, ó, a búra jó.

Nyakam töröm, csak jöjj söröm
a konyhatündért gyömködöm,
s jöhet a szégyenpad s bitó -
A jó sör, ó, a búra jó.

A jó sör, ó, jön is, megy is.
Sebaj, ha rongyom rámegy is.
Culám, cipőm is eladó -
A jó sör, ó, a búra jó.

Nagy László


----------



## Misy57 (2010 Február 6)

Már nagyon nem is tűnik fel a többi sületlen ötlet között amit a pozícióban lévők kitalálnak.


----------



## hlk5o6 (2010 Április 15)

támogatom.lol


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 17)

De hülyék


----------



## thetrinity (2010 Április 24)

Nagy mennyisegu jo bor es hazipalinka elado...
Ugyanitt lengyel es cseh sorreceptek jutanyos aron szinten eladok!


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

igen kismértékbe gyogyszer ,negymértékben orvosság


----------



## Szandra_91 (2013 Február 9)

így van


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

Nálunk is kellene.


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

Maradnék a sörnél.


----------



## miggy67 (2014 Február 16)

Melitta írta:


> A sör annyira egészséges, hogy a német egészségügyi rendszeren keresztül is elérhetővé kellene tenni, jelentette ki Németország egészségügyi minisztere. Wolfgang Clement, a hatvannégy éves miniszter bizonyítottan képes másfél másodperc alatt lehúzni egy sört.
> "Lehetővé kell tenni, hogy az emberek az egészségügyön keresztül receptre kaphassanak sört" - mondta Clement, aki saját bevallása szerint nem tud eleget inni a folyékony kenyérből.
> 
> A sör áldásos egészségügyi hatásairól nem rég publikált dolgozatot egy osztrák professzor, Manfred Walzl, aki a grazi ideggyógyászati klinikán kutat. A dolgozat szerint a rendszeres sörfogyasztás csökkenti a szívroham és a szívszélhűdés kockázatát, serkenti a vérkeringést, sőt még afrozidiákumként is használható - amennyiben nem fogyasztják azt mértéktelenül.
> ...


Na ha ezt kötelezővé tennék én ennyi sörtől biztosan állandóan részeg lennék.


----------



## macho.1966 (2014 Március 7)

Bort nem lehetne?


----------



## Vilus (2016 Február 4)

Én még tavaly olvastam hogy Lengyelországban és Csehországban vesekő ellen receptre írják a sört, amit a társadalombiztosító fizet.
A rendszeres mérsékelt sör és borfogyasztás gátolja az artériákban a lerakódásokat és csökkenti a szívinfarktus esélyét is és jó hatással van a koleszterin szintre.


Egy milánói orvos-csoport a sörfogyasztást a leggazdaságosabb vesekő megelőzési
módszerként javasolja. 
Akkor utána is néztem és valóban igaz!


----------



## Gagul (2016 Február 4)

Hát, ha vesekö esetén inkább zsurlóteával probálkoznál....még a körméret sem növekedne-)


----------

